# Your Own "Best Knife Of The 2013 Year" Award



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 12, 2013)

A little bit more then 2 weeks remains till the end of 2013. Some of us are awaiting for their customs knives to be done, while others had already spent all their pocket money on jnats :knife: 
Anyhow I thought it would be nice if we make our own award of the year. The idea is very simple: choose one knife that you feel is the best knife for you in this year. No matter what steel of size, price, maker. 

Post the photo and write why you have chosen that knife. 

My award would goes to Fujiwara FKM 150mm petty. 





It was my first Japanese knife that triggered obsession. Paid less then 50$ for it and it's still the best value for money among all my knives. My wife loves it and don't care much about others knives including Shigefusa 210, Kono HD 240, Hattori 125. So for me this is a special knife that represent great quality at very affordable price. 

What are your knives?


----------



## panda (Dec 12, 2013)

dojo 110 petty




i could never see myself paying over $100 for a paring knife, and as far as i can tell this is the best one under a bill. bang for buck champ. still haven't sharpened it, have had it over 6 months now with heavy use.


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 12, 2013)

Man I was going to get that but ended up getting my favorite knife of the year here : 



[/IMG]


----------



## Ruso (Dec 12, 2013)

Heiji SS Santoku.


----------



## Chuckles (Dec 12, 2013)

I've got nominations. knife of the year..

For a knife that you can actually buy: Gesshin Bada$$

For sentimental reasons the knerdiest knife ever: Rader's ultimate PIF

And for me personally: Mario's atom splitter


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd have to say my gyuto from Luke Snyder at bloodroot blades. I think I have been more impressed with this knife then any other. He does great work and I think he is about to get very popular.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 12, 2013)

An 18 month wait list isn't popular?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 12, 2013)

Jeez, he told me 6 months 7 months ago. And I'm still excited.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 12, 2013)

Actually, you might be right, Marc. He and David went full-time, so their production has gone way up. And, yes - awesome knives and awesome guys.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 12, 2013)

Actually, their website says 16 months.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 12, 2013)

Aoko Kagekiyo, for sure.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 12, 2013)

Can you be more specific about what impresses you? I figure you've got an amazing collection, so if something stands out, it must be special, and I'd like to understand why. Thanks!



ChuckTheButcher said:


> View attachment 20837
> I'd have to say my gyuto from Luke Snyder at bloodroot blades. I think I have been more impressed with this knife then any other. He does great work and I think he is about to get very popular.


----------



## jimbob (Dec 13, 2013)

+1


----------



## jimbob (Dec 13, 2013)

Kagekiyo that is....


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 13, 2013)

marc4pt0 said:


> Jeez, he told me 6 months 7 months ago. And I'm still excited.



I have a scimitar on order. He said a year. It is worth it though and he doesn't take a deposit.


----------



## hambone.johnson (Dec 13, 2013)

Ill wait until the first of the year .... playing the lottery that at least one of my customs comes through before '14


----------



## Salty dog (Dec 13, 2013)

It's a toss up between a 270 Watanabe damascus suji or the stainless Mizuno gyuto. Both happen to be stainless BTW. Short spurts in the kitchen, an easy stainless has done it for me this year.


----------



## jvanis (Dec 13, 2013)

For my first few months into this *ahem* "addiction" *ahem* I have been nothing but impressed with my Ealy 240 gyuto that I picked up on the BST here. I am always amazed at its cutting ability, despite having not touched the edge yet.


----------



## stereo.pete (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm afraid I have a tie for best knife of 2013.

They are

Marko 255mm Gyuto in 52100 and Arizona Ironwood





and Rader 240mm Gyuto in 52100





Both are amazing in every way!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Dec 13, 2013)

Vintage carbon Ontario 9" flexible fillet that I rehandled with zebrawood, and found a leather sheath for.

This thing has filleted literally thousands of pounds of mountain trout and flounder in the past year. 

It's cheap, it's old, it's ugly, but I love it.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Dec 14, 2013)

From my standpoint, it's a tie between Marko, Rader, and Burke. Those are my three most wanted knives.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Dec 14, 2013)

I didn't buy too many knives in 2013, but of the ones I did buy I'd pick this one. It's always a joy to get one of Ariel's knives, unfortunately it's getting harder and harder to get him to make them for me.


----------



## mr drinky (Dec 14, 2013)

There are some amazing knives offered up here.

For me, I have to go with my HHH Wootz slicer. There is just something about it that intrigues me to use it. I waited for about a year for the billet of steel from Ric Furrer, then Randy quickly made haste of a knife based upon Son's dragon slayer slicer. The handle is some fossilized tusk. At first it felt a bit awkward because of the complete natural shapes, but later I learned to love that awkward feel.

Nothing is better than cutting charcuterie with this knife -- even though I have some slicers that slice a bit better. This one just feels right. 

AND Town Cutlery in SF did the alligator sheath for it (below picture).

k.


----------



## Brad Gibson (Dec 14, 2013)

holy **** chef niloc, that is the most badass thing I have ever seen maybe.


----------



## jimbob (Dec 14, 2013)

Yep, that's what ya call rustic! Friggin cool too


----------



## panda (Dec 14, 2013)

is the cable wire just the cladding? do you put it to use?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 14, 2013)

Chef Niloc said:


>


That's ART


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 14, 2013)

correction, functional art


----------



## Chrismit29 (Dec 14, 2013)

I know most people here seem to have custom knives and my choice isn't a newer knife but I purchased my second gyuto this year after owning a Mac Pro for a couple years and it blew me away. Kono hd 240.


----------



## don (Dec 15, 2013)

Devin Thomas' Trash to Treasure. One of Hoss' first knives back, made from found materials, classic profile, and a great WIP for KKF.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 15, 2013)

DT ITK AEB-L 240. 'nough said! :spin chair:


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 15, 2013)

since I haven't posted real pictures of my Fujiwara FKM, here's one after rehandling


----------



## Benuser (Dec 15, 2013)

Son's Latham & Owen


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 15, 2013)

daddy yo yo said:


> DT ITK AEB-L 240. 'nough said! :spin chair:



:yeahthat:


----------



## steelcity (Dec 15, 2013)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> since I haven't posted real pictures of my Fujiwara FKM, here's one after rehandling



Who did the handle on that?


----------



## tomsch (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm thinking it may be the HHH 240 pre-buy since it looks like it will be in my hands before EOY!


----------



## Burl Source (Dec 15, 2013)

While I love my Suji from Pierre, my Petty & Gyuto from Mike Davis, my utility from Aaron and my Gyuto-hiki from Mario.....
I think the Nakiri Butch made for me has the greatest coolness factor.


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 15, 2013)

The HHH 240 I just won!:tease:


----------



## statusquo (Dec 15, 2013)

My MVP for 2013


----------



## WiscoNole (Dec 15, 2013)

Niloc wins this thread. that is nuts.


----------



## toddnmd (Dec 15, 2013)

Statusquo, what is that?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 16, 2013)

So, obviously the Raders win this for me hands down, but Chuckles has already mentioned them so I'll put a vote in for something else.
This Itinomonn 240mm gyuto. It's stainless clad with a V2 core.
You can't see it in the pic, but it's the one with the killer cocobolo handle that Dan(twistington) did for Maxim. The handle looks so cool and feels very comfy in hand. It might not be for everyone, but every person that's touched this one has fallen in love with it. I've been admiring Dan's handle work since he became a Hobbyist/Craftsman here and am very proud to own a piece of his work. Dan's one of only a few people on KKF that actually do westerns..........................................
The V2 core holds a great toothy edge. The grind on the knife may appear a little thick at first, but I've found it to be an excellent cutter. From woody veg to crusty proteins, this bad boy crushes it. I have no other experience with V2, but would love to get my hands on something else. I would say this example reminds me a lot of AS without that brittle feel.
I even like the cladding on this. It has such a good look to it. It's almost "soft" looking(if that makes any sense). I have sharpened this one a few times, and the steel moves nicely. I have not thinned it yet, so we'll see how the cladding feels on the stones. I'd like to try and give the edge that misty look that Dave M. gives to the Hiro's.
I see on Maxim's site that Itinomonn is a fairly new maker. I look forward to more knives from this maker. I think they will only go up in value. I'm hoping to throw this one out on a passaround before too long, but I'm too much in love with it right now. Yes, I have Raders, but I can leave this one out on the board at work without fretting about it. 
Really like this line. I'd love to see a 270mm gyuto or a 300mm suji!



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## panda (Dec 16, 2013)

^^ i got to try them both and preferred the itinomonn over his rader (vastly superior profile however) hehe, although i did fawn over the paring knife quite a bit.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 16, 2013)

A lot of good suggestions here. For me I have three nominations. For an off the shelf knife that is usually available...I would go with Kato. I also like the Kagekiyo but I have used them only briefly. For a "small production run" knife...I love the paring knives that Butch made for Lefty. I use mine constantly, it rocks. And for custom...my new Burke is tough to beat.


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 16, 2013)

Dan handles on those Itinomonns looks soooo damn good. One day


----------



## Lefty (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks, John. That means a lot. I personally own two, because half the time my wife and I were fighting over it, while prepping apps and dinner, etc. If I could vote for the parer I would, but since I can't I'll go with this:






It was a tie for me, anyways, so here's my nomination; Will Catcheside Carbon Utility Chef Knife. It's O1, tough as nails, and has Will's insane build quality. Very rarely does a knife feel so right in hand, so quickly. It's a knife that was made to be used, with understated aggressive looks. This will sound funny, but my wife saw me using it and said, "You're not selling that one, are you? Sell something else so you can keep it. It looks right on you". 

The fact that it's number one in his "Small Production Run" just adds to the fun.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 16, 2013)

Honestly one of the better knives I've ever used, yet we just never felt that click or had that "Aha!" moment. 
I've got a few still en route out there that I'm hoping will get to me before the year is up, so I'm still waiting to cast my vote. I will say though that so far I'm leaning towards my Del 240 but it's "in the shop" now for handle repair. I received it from another member here and had it for just about 2 weeks before I noticed a scale starting to give just a hair from the tang. Judging from the way I've been missing it so, I'm going to say that this one will never be let go again once it returns. 
Another strong contender for me would be my sous chef's Kochi kiritsuke. He got it around the same time I got my Del actually. I just love playing with that knife. Super thin along the edge, especially at the tip. Almost a life changer on horizontal cuts with onions and shallots.


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll have to side with John on the Kato and parer nomination(for the millionth time I'll admit that I regret selling my Kato). I love my Shig 240 Kasumi, but those are basically old hat at this point...


----------



## XooMG (Dec 16, 2013)

Was going to post the Harner I got today, but the knife arrived with 1-2mm of the tip chipped off, so I'm a little glum.


----------



## rdm_magic (Dec 16, 2013)

Damn postmen. How bad is the damage?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 16, 2013)

XooMG said:


> Was going to post the Harner I got today, but the knife arrived with 1-2mm of the tip chipped off, so I'm a little glum.



Even chipped Harner is still a great knife so don't be too frustrated with broken tip. Post some pictures!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Dec 16, 2013)

Approximately 100 years late to the party.... Joseph Rodgers and Sons 6" virgin carbon, returned to these shores courtesy of Lefty. Simply awesome steel from past masters of Sheffield.


----------



## statusquo (Dec 16, 2013)

Mario petty



toddnmd said:


> Statusquo, what is that?


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 16, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> Approximately 100 years late to the party.... Joseph Rodgers and Sons 6" virgin carbon, returned to these shores courtesy of Lefty. Simply awesome steel from past masters of Sheffield.



That's a handsome little knife.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 16, 2013)

What kind of a ferrule is that?? Is it original?


----------



## Adirondack (Dec 16, 2013)

Fujiwara Denka No Hoto nakiri. Just got it recently. I had to really hold myself back from cutting up a whole red cabbage tonight (just needed a quarter of it). 
I've found that a really good knife makes chopping/cutting enjoyable, not a chore. Might be different if I were doing restaurant prep, I suppose.


----------



## Lefty (Dec 16, 2013)

Timthebeaver said:


> Approximately 100 years late to the party.... Joseph Rodgers and Sons 6" virgin carbon, returned to these shores courtesy of Lefty. Simply awesome steel from past masters of Sheffield.



This is awesome! I'm glad it made it onto the list. It needed to head back to the UK. It seemed wrong having it here, just hanging out.


----------



## rdmalak (Dec 16, 2013)

Personally I love my Itinomonn 240 KU but for me the winner is my Hiromoto 240.


----------



## XooMG (Dec 16, 2013)

icanhaschzbrgr said:


> Even chipped Harner is still a great knife so don't be too frustrated with broken tip. Post some pictures!


The knife itself was photographed by Butch before sending it to me...






The chip is only about 1-2mm, but it was a little disappointing to get a new knife that needs to be fixed. I can sharpen but don't like tip repair. There are some things I'd think about changing, but Butch is a nice guy and I feel guilty about trying to send a knife back when it's not really bad.


----------



## mattrud (Dec 17, 2013)

Burke 240mm gyuto musk ox handle


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 17, 2013)

mattrud said:


> Burke 240mm gyuto musk ox handle




Sick man, just sick :drool:


----------



## Lucretia (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone else see a resemblance?



mattrud said:


> Burke 240mm gyuto musk ox handle


----------



## bkultra (Dec 17, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> Anyone else see a resemblance?



You mean my odds of seeing one in person being very rare... Yes


----------



## Birnando (Dec 17, 2013)

I would have to pick my Shigefusa wa-handled cleaver.
I'm really not a cleaver-guy, but that thing has impressed me during use this fall&#128077;
I'm on my cell right now, so no pics this time. Sorry


----------



## daddy yo yo (Dec 31, 2013)

I've mentioned it before but I just come back from the kitchen doing some prep work for tonight's dinner... My DT ITK AEB-L is just about everything a perfect knife needs. :spin chair:

I'm also using Shigs (both Kasumi & Kitaeji), KDs, Misonos, and Hiromotos. But the DT is outstanding! It is simple elegance, a cutting machine, and pure pleasure to look at and to use. If I could only keep one of my knives, I'd keep my DT!


----------



## Von blewitt (Dec 31, 2013)

This year I tried knives from a lot of makers, stand outs for me were Bill Burke, Michael Rader, Devin Thomas, Marko Tsourkan, Kiyoshi Kato & Don Nguyen.
There is no way to pick a favourite, I consider myself very lucky to try such awesome knives, and be able to communicate on a one on one level with such passionate craftsmen.


----------

